# Bright red postpartum bleeding?



## Harmony08 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi,

I am almost 4 weeks postpartum and I am still having very bright red bleeding. My bleeding had tapered to just a little pink spotting around day 5 pp and then at day 8 the bright red started back up. It is not enough to soak a pad or anything like that but it is consistently bright red and has not increased or decreased and has been happening for over 2 weeks. I keep getting told that it is because I am doing too much. I know that that is the usual answer for bright red bleeding this far into postpartum but here is the thing... i'm not doing anything. I mean i have been changing more diapers and I try to get a shower every day but that is basically all.

I am just freaking out about it and I don't feel like my midwives get what I am saying. They keep saying it will stop and to call if it doesn't so I call and they say we can watch it a bit more.

Does anybody know what this bleeding means. Everything says it is not good but I don't know why? What could be wrong? Do I want to know?



Thanks to anybody with any help, advice, support.


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

hmmmmm i think i would ask for an u/s to rule out retained product. i don't think it is necessarily bad but if the bleeding doesn't change then i would probably persist a bit more for an answer.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

That is normal for me really but you should certainly feel free to get it checked if it concerns you. I had my six week with my ob and let her know I was still spotting red and she didn't seem concerned, my uterus was back to where it should be now.


----------



## jenerationx (Nov 3, 2006)

It sounds normal to me. That said, if *you* don't think it is (and you know your body!!), press for your midwife to check you out. I had pretty minimal bleeding and then on day 14 I had huge bright red clots. Freaked me out! Called my doctor right away and they had me come in that morning. They did an ultrasound to check for retained placenta. I was fine. Apparently, it can take a while for the uterus to shed it's lining and apparently that is what happened in my case.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1189895/postpartum-bleeding-question

I commented here a couple of years ago, might help you.


----------



## Harmony08 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks everybody. I really appreciate your replies. It makes me feel better that it is normal for others. I talked to my midwives again and they are totally not concerned and think this is completely normal. I got a little bit more sleep last night so I am doing better at chilling out about it.


----------

